# steriods in pregnancy



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, 
Im taking 10mg prednisolone as part of my drug protocol,, I had De , but due to high levels of antithyroid antibodies the clinc , suggested the prednisolone.

I am the typical worry wart, and worry what effect the steriods are having on the pg!  I am also concerned if I shorten the dose that I may miscarry, as I dont know if its the steriods that are keeping the pg going!

I have asked my clinic abroad about reducing from 10 to 5 mg,and they have agreed!

Should I do this very gradually..I.e from 10mg to 7mg, then to 5mg?

I am so terrified of doing anything to disturb the pg, am 5 week atm.

Many thanks for any advice given

Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

Congrats on the pregnancy  (I must have missed the BFP announcement!)

Hard to suggest what would be for the best. Do what you feel most comfortable with? Steroids are used to overcome immune issues that can cause early miscarriage and this is why many clinics use them in low doses over the first trimester. Long term use of steroids in high doses is not usually recommended in pregnancy (unless necessary for a medical condition). The dose you are on, 10mg, is low enough that it wouldn't cause any problems but if you'd be happier on 5mg (and clinic agree it would be ok) then you could reduce the dose. There is no need to go halfway to 7mg, just reduce to 5mg.

Hope this helps? All the best for the next 8+ months. It'll be fine   

Maz x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Maz, very much appreciated!  I didnt do an announcement, as am still in shock, had very high hcg levels, and am unsure what the scan will reveal!

Will keep you posted!

Many thanks, you have reasurred me.

Love Shellyjxx


----------

